# halar y jalar



## Priss

Hola!
Una vez un amigo mío me preguntó si existe alguna diferencia entre "halar" y "jalar". Y la verdad es que no lo sé, yo siempre digo "jalar", pero no sé si esta bien utilizarlo siempre.....
Muchas gracias por sus opiniones de antemano.

Priss


----------



## romarsan

Hola Priss,
Parece que son dos términos que significan cosas diferentes, yo siempre he oído "jalar" como sinónimo de comer, quizá de formas más abundante de lo habitual...
Pero mira una de las definiciones de

Halar
Tirar hacia si de un *cabo*, *cable*, cadena u objeto cualquiera. 
*[Inglés]* : to taut 
Un saludo


----------



## Cristina.

Jalar en España es comer con mucho apetito.
En América, excepto el Cono Sur, significa tirar de : Jala la cadena; me jala el traje.
En México es agarrar/coger y también atraer.
En Perú es suspender (un alumno) o acercar (¿te jalo a la estación?)
En México y Perú es también darse prisa: ¡Jálenle! = ¡Apúrense! = ¡Píquenle!/ ¡Órale!
En México también es nuestro "tirando" :¿Cómo te va? Jalando. También significa en México robar.
En América Central también es "quedar"/"tener una cita"
También puede ser emborracharse (por ejemplo, en Cuba, Colombia y Perú) o esnifar (en Perú, Argentina y Chile).


----------



## Priss

Gracias por sus aportes.
¿Entonces se puden utilizar las dos?
Por ejemplo:
Jalar de la puerta
Halar de la puerta.

Halar una cuerda
Jalar una cuerda

¿En esos casos se pueden utilizar ambas, significando la misma cosa?


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Bueno tal vez los diccionarios no estén de acuerdo conmigo.

Peor para mí o por lo menos lo uso así. 
Jalar es donde no se necesita un esfuerzo muy grande.- como Jalar la puerta.

y Halar es cuando necesitas mucha fuerza como Halar un caballo, Halar un buey.

Por cierto lo que en España es jalar acá en México es Jambar.


----------



## Cristina.

El DRAE dice: 
*Jambar*: 1. prnl. *Méx. hartarse* (saciarse de comer o beber).
Aquí dice jamar: tr. col. Tomar alimento, comer. También prnl.:
_se jamó toda la bandeja él solo_.

En España jalar es comer con avidez, con mucho apetito. Según lo que dice el DRAE, jambar y jalar no serían sinónimos.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Cristina. said:


> El DRAE dice:
> *Jambar*: 1. prnl. *Méx. hartarse* (saciarse de comer o beber).
> Aquí dice jamar: tr. col. Tomar alimento, comer. También prnl.:
> _se jamó toda la bandeja él solo_.
> 
> En España jalar es comer con avidez, con mucho apetito. Según lo que dice el DRAE, jambar y jalar no serían sinónimos.


 

No sé si soy yo quién te malentiende o tú a mí.

Yo digo que jambar es igual al jalar de ustedes es decir hartarse de comida.

No a nuestro jalar.


----------



## Vale_yaya

Priss said:


> Gracias por sus aportes.
> ¿Entonces se puden utilizar las dos?
> Por ejemplo:
> Jalar de la puerta
> Halar de la puerta.
> 
> Halar una cuerda
> Jalar una cuerda
> 
> ¿En esos casos se pueden utilizar ambas, significando la misma cosa?


 
Hola Priss:

Como bien dices, en Ecuador la mayoría de la gente utiliza las dos palabras, pero utilizan más "jalar" por alguna razón(?, especialmente en la Sierra), sin embargo yo utilizo "jalar" sólo cuando me refiero a "jalar una cuerda", si es otra cosa, como "Halar la puerta"... siempre utilizo "halar", me parece que se escucha mejor, es más, intento no utilizar el verbo "jalar". Eso no quiere decir que esté mal utilizado, es tan sólo mi manera propia de hacerlo.


----------



## Naticruz

¡Hola Foreros! 

Veamos lo que dice mi diccionario de Jaime Suances Torres:

Halar y Jalar tienen el mismo significado, simplemente la forma Jalar es una forma familiar derivada precisamente de Halar que por su vez deriva del francés.

Las entradas de estes verbos son de cierto modo un poco extensas, ambas significan tirar de ciertas cosas: de un cabo, una cuerda, soga, bulto, etc.

Ambas tienen el sentido de comer mucho y hay varios sentidos, más o menos similares, de acuerdo con los diversos países sudamericanos que usan este termo en su lenguaje.

Mejores saludos de Naticruz
Alcanza Quien no Cansa


----------



## Cristina.

Miguelillo 87 said:


> No sé si soy yo quién te malentiende o tú a mí.
> 
> Yo digo que jambar es igual al jalar de ustedes es decir hartarse de comida.
> 
> No a nuestro jalar.


 
Hola, Miguelillo. Quizá te malentiendo yo a ti, le he dado vueltas y no caigo:
¿tú dices que vuestro jambar es hartarse de comida y es igual a nuestro jalar? Creo haber entendido eso (corrígeme si me equivoco)
Jalar en España no es hartarse de comida, sino comer con mucho apetito.
Si me he equivocado, corrígeme.
Saludos,


----------



## Miguelillo 87

No sí me entendiste bien, pero no noté la diferencia ente comer con apetito y hartarse de comida, por el instante me parecieron iguales, pero tienes razón son parecidos pero no iguales.


----------



## Priss

Así que son la misma cosa!!!! que interesante!!! 
Gracias cristina. por enseñarme e instruirme sobre las distintas maneras en las que se utilizan jalar y halar en distintos paises. Y a mi queridisima Romarsan, por investigar y ayudarme como siempre 
Gracias Miguelillo por tu punto de vista, que se parece mucho a mi idea de la diferencia, y qué bueno haberme encontrado con un compatriota como Vale Yaya  
Finalmente, muchísimas gracias Naticruz por ese aporte tan interesante que aclara mi duda!!! 

Ha sido lindo estar en este foro de nuestro idioma, espero volver pronto!! Gracias por su amabilidad y un buen dia para todos


----------



## mirx

Cristina. said:


> Hola, Miguelillo. Quizá te malentiendo yo a ti, le he dado vueltas y no caigo:
> ¿tú dices que vuestro jambar es hartarse de comida y es igual a nuestro jalar? Creo haber entendido eso (corrígeme si me equivoco)
> Jalar en España no es hartarse de comida, sino comer con mucho apetito.
> Si me he equivocado, corrígeme.
> Saludos,


 
Cristina querida.

Jamabar lo utilizamos para expresar que alguin come con mucho esmero, sin reparo, normalmente cuando no ha comido por cierto tiempo.

Digamos que un perro callejero entra a tu patio y comienza a comerse la comida de tus mascotas, pero tú lo sorprendes y lo sacas de tu propiedad antes de que termine.

Podrías entonces decir, que "cachaste al perro jambandose la comida".

Si comió hasta saciarse (pero lo hizo de una forma desesperada) también puedes decir que el perrro, (se) jambó toda la comida.

Jambón, es un adjetivo que usa mí abuela.

En mi parte de México se usa exclusivamente "jalar", con las acepciones que ya anotaste.

Saludos.


----------



## Cristina.

Ah, qué bueno... tal como sospechaba...
Por eso cité el DRAE, porque me olía que era una definición equivocada: post 6-> _Según lo que dice el DRAE, jambar y jalar no serían sinónimos._


O sea, que vuestro jambar es lo mismo que nuestro jalar, comer ansiosamente, velozmente, como unos carpantas o hambrientos.
Lo que no entiendo es por qué Miguelillo (post 7) dijo que era hartarse, quizá quería decir comer ansiosamente y lo confundió con hartarse (una persona puede hartarse de comer comiendo poco o comiendo despacio).
El Espasa dice-> jambar: tr. amer. comer : _jambar un melón_.

Ciertamente no tiene nada que ver con la definición que da el DRAE, pero me pregunto de dónde habrá sacado esa definición el DRAE (el DRAE dice jambarse, pero tenía que ser sinónimo de comerse, no de hartarse)
La RAE a veces se confunde, como pasa con los chilaquiles (post 4) y en un hilo decía un chileno que pebre no era "puré de patatas", tal como dice el DRAE.
Saludos,


----------



## NPU

Pues en El Salvador, jalar y halar se usan indistintamente. Significan lo mismo: abrir una puerta, tirar de una cuerda para hacer sonar una campanilla, etc.

Tal vez como un dato curioso, que "HALAR" con H se utiliza más "elegantemente" por ejemplo, en los rótulos de HALE y EMPUJE de una puerta de vidrio en un centro comercial. Y "JALAR" con J se utiliza en la pronunciación cotidiana, cuando quieres indicar la acción de tirar o arrastrar algo. Casi nadie utiliza la pronunciación muda de la "H" al hablar.

Cualquiera puede decir: _¿Podrias jalar esa cuerda? ¿Podrias jalar mi carro que no funciona? _pero muy pocos lo pronunciarían _"¿Podrias halar esa cuerda?" _haciendo la H muda.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

¡¡Cristina! Ya encontré el malentendido, tú me enendiste que hartarse de comer es que ya no quieres comer más, pero no yo me refería al hartarse de comida es decir ¡Qué comes mucho! ¡Este güey se hartó de carne en la taquiza de Gaby! Es decir que comió un..buen. en cambio ¡Este güey se hartó de la carne! es decir ha comido tanta carne que ya ni la quiere ver.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Cristina. said:


> En América, excepto el Cono Sur, significa tirar de:
> En Perú es suspender (un alumno) o acercar (¿te jalo a la estación?)
> En México y Perú es también darse prisa: ¡Jálenle! = ¡Apúrense! = ¡Píquenle!/ ¡Órale!
> También puede ser emborracharse (por ejemplo, en Cuba, Colombia y Perú) o esnifar (en Perú, Argentina y Chile).


 
Hola,

Por aquí siempre usamos *jalar*. Nos sonaría curioso escuchar "_halar de la cuerda_" y probablemente no lo entenderíamos de primera intención.

Más que suspender, sería *desaprobar/reprobar* a un alumno, ya sea en un examen o en un curso/una asignatura. *Dar un jale* es dar un aventón. También se usa para *esnifar* (aunque este verbo no se use en Perú).

Aunque la verdad nunca he escuchado usar jalar para emborracharse ni para darse prisa.

Atentamente,

Erasmo.


----------



## mirx

ERASMO_GALENO said:


> Hola,
> 
> Por aquí siempre usamos *jalar*. Nos sonaría curioso escuchar "_halar de la cuerda_" y probablemente no lo entenderíamos de primera intención.
> 
> Más que suspender, sería *desaprobar/reprobar* a un alumno, ya sea en un examen o en un curso/una asignatura. *Dar un jale* es dar un aventón. También se usa para *esnifar* (aunque este verbo no se use en Perú).
> 
> Aunque la verdad nunca he escuchado usar jalar para emborracharse ni para darse prisa.
> 
> Atentamente,
> 
> Erasmo.


 
Es que es aparte de la acepción le corresponde a México, debo decir que es sólo en un registro muy, muy popular, jerga.

"Jálale que ahí viene la tira"
Apresúrate que ya viene la policia.

Saludos.


----------



## NPU

mirx said:


> Es que es aparte de la acepción le corresponde a México, debo decir que es sólo en un registro muy, muy popular, jerga.
> 
> "Jálale que ahí viene la tira"
> Apresúrate que ya viene la policia.
> 
> Saludos.



Si, eso me suena a lo que usamos aqui en El Salvador también ... pero de forma popular.

"Iba bien jalado"
Iba muy rápido.

"Cuando veniamos de regreso (de cierto lugar alejado), mi tio le jaló bastante."
Pues que se apresuró y venia a 140km/h 

Saluditos


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

mirx said:


> Es que es aparte de la acepción le corresponde a México, debo decir que es sólo en un registro muy, muy popular, jerga.
> "Jálale que ahí viene la tira"
> Apresúrate que ya viene la policia.
> Saludos.


 
Lo mencioné porque en la información que puso Cristina incluía a Perú, pero aquí no usamos jalar para apresurarse ni siquiera como jerga. Aunque quizá me falte visitar uno que otro rincón de Lima para verificar... 

Saludos cordiales,

Erasmo.


----------



## mirx

ERASMO_GALENO said:


> Lo mencioné porque en la información que puso Cristina incluía a Perú, pero aquí no usamos jalar para apresurarse ni siquiera como jerga. Aunque quizá me falte visitar uno que otro rincón de Lima para verificar...
> 
> Saludos cordiales,
> 
> Erasmo.


 
Sabes que no leí bien el post, pensé que había más acepciones México-Perú, pero ya veo que sólo era esa y bueno si dices que no se dice en Perú, pues bueno, no se dice en Perú.


Saludos.


----------



## SEBA89

En Argentina "Jalar" se empezó a usar desde hace unos diez o quince en los sectores más bajos de nuestra sociedad (por los llamados "chorritos" y los "villeros") como sinónimo, en su jerga, de "drogarse" (un tipo de droga en paricular, en realidad). Pero últimamente, el término se ha popularizado y extendido y puede comprenderse (en contexto) por personas de todos los estratos.

Acá, con esa acepción (la del tema), decimos "tirar" ó, a lo sumo, "jalar". Por nuestra forma de hablar, no cuadraría "halá de la soga", por ejemplo.


----------



## Mangato

Naticruz said:


> ¡Hola Foreros!
> 
> Veamos lo que dice mi diccionario de Jaime Suances Torres:
> 
> Halar y Jalar tienen el mismo significado, simplemente la forma Jalar es una forma familiar derivada precisamente de Halar que por su vez deriva del francés.
> 
> Las entradas de estes verbos son de cierto modo un poco extensas, ambas significan tirar de ciertas cosas: de un cabo, una cuerda, soga, bulto, etc.
> 
> Ambas tienen el sentido de comer mucho y hay varios sentidos, más o menos similares, de acuerdo con los diversos países sudamericanos que usan este termo en su lenguaje.
> 
> Mejores saludos de Naticruz
> Alcanza Quien no Cansa


 
Solo añadir, que halar, es una locución muy utilizada en Andalucía Occidental y Canarias con el sentido de tirar de un cabo. Es un término muy marinero de ahí su expansión por la Bahía de Cádiz y las islas. Siempre lo oí pronunciar con *hache aspirada* o con *j.*

En el sentido de comer mucho, utilizamos indistintamente *jamar o jalar*, siempre de manera muy coloquial

Saludos

MG


----------



## Cristina.

ERASMO_GALENO said:


> Hola,
> 
> Por aquí siempre usamos *jalar*. Nos sonaría curioso escuchar "_halar de la cuerda_" y probablemente no lo entenderíamos de primera intención.
> 
> Más que suspender, sería *desaprobar/reprobar* a un alumno, ya sea en un examen o en un curso/una asignatura. *Dar un jale* es dar un aventón. También se usa para *esnifar* (aunque este verbo no se use en Perú).
> 
> Aunque la verdad nunca he escuchado usar jalar para emborracharse ni para darse prisa.
> 
> Atentamente,
> 
> Erasmo.


 
Hola, Erasmo .
Vuestro reprobar es nuestro suspender (en España "reprobar" es sinónimo de reprochar, censurar, condenar).
En el foro italiano-español hay un interesantísimo hilo al respecto. 
Jalar . Jalar .
A lo de darse prisa no le doy mucha credibilidad, y en cuanto a emborracharse, en realidad encontré beber (alcohol, no en sentido genérico) y puse emborracharse porque así se dice en Colombia y Cuba (DRAE, acepción 5), ciertamente no es lo mismo beber que emborracharse, no me fijé en la acepción 11 (en Honduras), pero viendo que no has dicho nada de beber bebidas alcohólicas me imagino que no se dice tampoco con este sentido.
Atentamente,

Cristina.


----------



## tbook

Bueno, esto de _halar_ vs. _jalar_ es una batalla perdida. Se pueden utilizar indistintamente, aunque entiendo que jalar tiene muchos más significados cotidianos (como jalar comida, jalar un aventon, etc. que poco tienen que ver con la definición de tirar de algo, que sería la única palabra verdaderamente correcta ya que halar y jalar son más bien vocabulario de barcos y navegación marina). Buscando respuestas a este asunto encontré que _halar_ está en el diccionario desde unos 150 años antes que _jalar_, y que como dijo una "forera" _jalar_ se deriva de _halar_, que a su vez se deriva de _haler_ en francés. Así que por "seniority" o antigüedad, _halar_ sería la predilecta. Pero no es así de fácil, su predilección es geográfica... En fin, da lo mismo. Les cuento que he tenido tremendo problema por usar una sobre la otra en el trabajo, por eso me desahogo aquí con ustedes y comparto mi investigación.


----------



## Naticruz

tbook said:


> Bueno, esto de _halar_ vs. _jalar_ es una batalla perdida. Se pueden utilizar indistintamente, aunque entiendo que jalar tiene muchos más significados cotidianos (como jalar comida, jalar un aventon, etc. que poco tienen que ver con la definición de tirar de algo, que sería la única palabra verdaderamente correcta ya que halar y jalar son más bien vocabulario de barcos y navegación marina). Buscando respuestas a este asunto encontré que _halar_ está en el diccionario desde unos 150 años antes que _jalar_, y que como dijo una "forera" _jalar_ se deriva de _halar_, que a su vez se deriva de _haler_ en francés. Así que por "seniority" o antigüedad, _halar_ sería la predilecta. Pero no es así de fácil, su predilección es geográfica... En fin, da lo mismo. Les cuento que he tenido tremendo problema por usar una sobre la otra en el trabajo, por eso me desahogo aquí con ustedes y comparto mi investigación.


 

Gracias Tbook, muy simpático de tu parte.

Un abrazo
Naticruz


----------



## lforestier

tbook said:


> Bueno, esto de _halar_ vs. _jalar_ es una batalla perdida. Se pueden utilizar indistintamente, aunque entiendo que jalar tiene muchos más significados cotidianos (como jalar comida, jalar un aventon, etc. que poco tienen que ver con la definición de tirar de algo, que sería la única palabra verdaderamente correcta ya que halar y jalar son más bien vocabulario de barcos y navegación marina). Buscando respuestas a este asunto encontré que _halar_ está en el diccionario desde unos 150 años antes que _jalar_, y que como dijo una "forera" _jalar_ se deriva de _halar_, que a su vez se deriva de _haler_ en francés. Así que por "seniority" o antigüedad, _halar_ sería la predilecta. Pero no es así de fácil, su predilección es geográfica... En fin, da lo mismo. Les cuento que he tenido tremendo problema por usar una sobre la otra en el trabajo, por eso me desahogo aquí con ustedes y comparto mi investigación.


No eres el único. Estoy leyendo una crítica a un libro traducido del inglés donde critican el uso de Hale en vez de Jale cuando en mi país (Puerto Rico) sería algo insólito escribir "Jale el nabo" aún cuando muchos aquí aspiramos la H.


----------



## Sunderland 4ever

*Nueva pregunta*
*Hilos unidos*​
Varias veces cuando veo traducciónes de programas encuentro que escriben "halar" en vez de "jalar". Incluso la pronunciación de la "j" es omitida y cambiada por el sonido mudo de la "h". Por ejemplo :

Sigan halando, sigan halando.

En Perú jamás he visto el uso de "halar" tanto hablado como escrito. Tengo la curiosidad de saber si en algun país hispanohablante suelen usar "halar" mas comunmente que "jalar".


----------



## Fanny_1

Aun en los bancos y empresas de prestigio de latinoamérica hay señales en las puertas que dicen:
Hale

Y por dentro dice:
Empuje.

Es cierto que a veces uno pronuncia "jale la puerta al entrar", pero lo correcto es decir "ale la puerta". Cabe aclarar que se escribe con "h".


----------



## cacarulo

Por estos pagos, halar no se usa, y jalar solo se usa en lunfardo para referirse a la acción de inhalar cocaína u otra droga inhalable.

Sobre "lo correcto", depende del significado: en algunos casos son intercambiables según el DRAE; en otros, corresponde halar y en otros, jalar.


----------



## jorgema

Fanny_1 said:


> Es cierto que a veces uno pronuncia "jale la puerta al entrar", pero lo correcto es decir "ale la puerta". Cabe aclarar que se escribe con "h".



Como dijo mi paisano, nada de 'halar' en el Perú. Siempre *jalar*, y se pronuncia claramente la jota. Y no veo por qué pronunciar "jale..." sea incorrecto, cuando incluso la Academia lo admite. En todo caso, somos consistentes: usamos la grafía 'jalar', porque es así como lo pronunciamos.
Viviendo acá en Nueva York, con gente de orígenes muy variados, noto que muchos pronuncian el infinitivo como 'alar', especialmente los caribeños. Pero, derivados como _halón_, definitivamente con jota, _jalón_ (raramente he escuchado a alguien decir _'alón'_.


----------



## Jonno

En España no es común, pero yo diría que su uso permanece en los ámbitos rural y marítimo ("jalar un cabo" = "tirar de la cuerda" para los de tierra ) aunque quizás no sea de uso general sino por zonas. Sea como sea yo, que no soy de campo ni de mar, entendería la palabra aunque nunca la usaría.


----------



## Jonno

Se me olvidaba que "jalar" (nunca "halar") también es coloquialmente "comer" (acepción 3 del DRAE) y se usa con cierta frecuencia en España. Sobre jamar/jalar con el significado de "comer"  hay un tema reciente en el foro.


----------



## dexterciyo

En Canarias, sí es común el uso de _jalar_ con el significado de 'tirar'.


----------



## Cebolleta

Jonno said:


> En España no es común, pero yo diría que su uso permanece en los ámbitos rural y marítimo ("jalar un cabo" = "tirar de la cuerda" para los de tierra ) aunque quizás no sea de uso general sino por zonas. Sea como sea yo, que no soy de campo ni de mar, entendería la palabra aunque nunca la usaría.



En el caso náutico, en España también se usa "halar".


----------



## anzo89

En uruguay no existe Halar, y Jalar no se usa. Por ejemplo en las puertas de las comercios dice: Tire y empuje.


----------



## pejeman

En México nada de _haladas_; solo jalar, con múltiples significados.


----------



## Janis Joplin

En México lo común es que el letrero de las puertas diga *jale*, por eso me llamó mucho la atención ver en Coahuila "*estire*".


----------



## Aviador

anzo89 said:


> En uruguay no existe Halar, y Jalar no se usa. Por ejemplo en las puertas de las comercios dice: Tire y empuje.


Igual en Chile. Aquí, ni _halar_ ni _jalar_, sólo se usa _tirar_.

Saludos.


----------



## kreiner

En España, fuera del ámbito náutico, también se usa el imperativo "Hala", que ya ha quedado como una interjección, olvidando su origen verbal. Bien es verdad que no todos están de acuerdo en que la etimología de la interjección "hala" sea ésa. El propio DRAE pone como origen: "voz expresiva".


----------



## EL WALTER

En Argentina, Capital e interior de la república, no es usual, mas nos suena, como extrajerismo, o ajenos a nuestro léxico. Pero no lo desconocemos, nos suena como un centro-americanismo, y lo comprendemos.


----------



## Teros

En realidad, se escribe halar pero se pronuncia jalar. Es de las poquísimas palabras que quedan en español que conservan la h aspirada, aunque se admite escribirla también con j, jalar. Por tanto, halar y jalar son en realidad lo mismo.

Otra palabra con h aspirada sería holgorio, que se pronuncia jolgorio, pero también se admite que se escriba jolgorio.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Teros said:


> En realidad, se escribe halar pero se pronuncia jalar. Es de las poquísimas palabras que quedan en español que conservan la h aspirada...



¿Es esa una regla vigente? Hasta donde sé en español la h no se pronuncia.


----------



## cacarulo

Janis Joplin said:


> ¿Es esa una regla vigente? Hasta donde sé en español la h no se pronuncia.



Fijate en el DPD, artículo "h". (Es largo para citarlo acá).


----------



## Teros

Janis Joplin said:


> ¿Es esa una regla vigente? Hasta donde sé en español la h no se pronuncia.



Por eso, porque no se pronuncia, se ha pasado a usar la grafía j (jalar, jolgorio), a pesar de que las palabras de origen son con h.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Sí, _halar_ y _jalar_ son las dos variantes escritas de un mismo verbo. Son de esos casos en que la variante con j surge por reflejo de la pronunciación de la _h_ aspirada en forma intensa, muy parecida a la /j/.
  Y hay montones de otras a las que les pasa lo mismo: _hondo/jondo_; _zahón/zajón_;  _hipido/jipido_, _jolgorio/holgorio_; etc.


----------



## Gamen

Es curioso.
En Argentina esta palabra es totalmente desconocida hasta donde yo sé. Ingresé a este hilo porque escuché estos días decir a una compañera colombiana en mi trabajo:* "hay que jalar los reportes". *Realmente no sabía el significado de la palabra. Ahora que encontré este hilo pude saber que equivale a nuestro "sacar". En Argentina diríamos "sacar / extraer reportes o informes de una base de datos". Cuando ví la palabra escrita "halar" me llamó la atención porque yo la escuché primero como "jalar". Recién comprendí que este es un caso excepcional en que la "h" es muda y que se escribe tanto "jalar" como "halar", siiendo la segunda más formal. Realmente no sabía que habían quedado vestigios de una "h" muda en español.

Noto que "jalar/halar" se usa en los países andinos como Colombia, Venezuela, Ecuador, inclusive en España. Aunque en este país tiene el significado de "comer mucho".

En Argentina, como decía, no se usa esta palabra jalar y no sé si en Uruguay, Chile, Paraguay, Bolivia y Perú se utiliza. Me gustaría saberlo. Si alguien tiene la información, me gustaría la compartiera.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Aviador

Hasta hace muy poco tiempo en Chile _jalar_/_halar_ era un verbo  totalmente desconocido. Sin embargo, desde hace poco se comenzó a oír con el significado de consumir drogas. No tiene aquí ningún otro significado. Desde luego, en lugar de _jalar_, decimos aquí tirar de algo, sacar o descargar/bajar. Con este último significado leí _jalar_ en un sitio mexicano de internet.
También llama la atención aquí la aspiración de la hache, ya que no se hace en Chile en ningún caso.


----------



## jorgema

En el Perú se dice y se escribe *jalar *(nunca _halar_) con el significado general de tirar de algo:_ jalar la puerta, jalar la cuerda_ (incluso hay una vieja canción con el estribillo de _'jálame la pitita'_). Lo de jalar los reportes o informe de una base de datos no me suena; creo que no lo usaríamos nunca en un ejemplo como ese, y tampoco me parece que para nosotros sea equivalente a bajar o descargar datos de internet. Pero en el caso de redes informáticas, sí he usado jalar más con el sentido de copiar o tomar un dato o archivo de una computadora desde otra conectada en la misma red:_ Ya tengo listo el informe, jálalo de mi disco duro_. _Ese archivo está en tu computadora; lo voy a jalar a la mía para revisarlo_.
En usos más coloquiales, jalar es equivalente al esnifar de los españoles; es decir, no consumir drogas en general, sino aspirarlas como se hace con la cocaína. Y más coloquial todavía, e incluso creo que es un uso bastante moderno, está el significado de jalar (o jalarse) como irse o marcharse de un lugar: _yo me jalo de aquí_.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Se descubre que _halar/jalar_ es de esos vocablos antiguos, queridos, entrañables, de peculiar uso en cada ámbito lingüístico -la hache llamada aspirada fuerza el reconocimiento de la escritura con otro grafema, la jota- y del que debiéramos cuidar y procurar su particular uso, cada uno donde le toque. Por mi parte, ni de loco diría a alguien que 'halara' de una cuerda.


----------



## Gamen

Gamen said:


> Es curioso.
> En Argentina esta palabra es totalmente desconocida hasta donde yo sé. Ingresé a este hilo porque escuché estos días decir a una compañera colombiana en mi trabajo:* "hay que jalar los reportes". *Realmente no sabía el significado de la palabra. Ahora que encontré este hilo pude saber que equivale a nuestro "sacar". En Argentina diríamos "sacar / extraer reportes o informes de una base de datos". Cuando ví la palabra escrita "halar" me llamó la atención porque yo la escuché primero como "jalar". Recién comprendí que este es un caso excepcional en que la "h" es muda "aspirada"y que se escribe tanto "jalar" como "halar", siiendo la segunda más formal. Realmente no sabía que habían quedado vestigios de una "h" muda "apirada"en español.
> 
> Noto que "jalar/halar" se usa en los países andinos como Colombia, Venezuela, Ecuador, inclusive en España. Aunque en este país tiene el significado de "comer mucho".
> 
> En Argentina, como decía, no se usa esta palabra jalar y no sé si en Uruguay, Chile, Paraguay, Bolivia y Perú se utiliza. Me gustaría saberlo. Si alguien tiene la información, me gustaría la compartiera.
> 
> Muchas gracias.
> 
> *Perdón me rectifico. Quise decir "hache aspirada"*


----------



## Janis Joplin

Teros said:


> En realidad, se escribe halar pero se pronuncia jalar.





Teros said:


> Por eso, porque no se pronuncia, se ha pasado a usar la grafía j (jalar, jolgorio), a pesar de que las palabras de origen son con h.



Con tu segundo comentario me confirmas que la hache no se pronuncia a diferencia de lo que escribiste primero y que origino mi duda. En español la hache no se pronuncia.


----------



## Teros

La norma es que no se pronuncia. Queda en esas palabras como una excepción, como un fósil viviente. Ocurre lo mismo con la grafía x, que se pronuncia como "sh" o "csh" como norma, pero en algunos casos se pronuncia como jota: Mexico, Texas, Ximena...


----------



## Teros

Hola Janis, aunque ya hace algo de tiempo de este post, recientemente estuve en Puerto Rico. En las puertas de muchos establecimientos ponia un cartel escrito la frase "halar para abrir" (o alguna otra variante) pero la gente lo leía "jalar para abrir". Y te copio lo que pone en el diccionario de dudas de la RAE:

Esta letra no representa, en el español estándar actual, ningún sonido, aunque hasta mediados del siglo xvi se pronunciaba, en determinados casos (concretamente cuando procedía de _f_ inicial latina), de forma parecida a como se pronuncia hoy la _h_  aspirada inglesa. Esta aspiración aún se conserva como rasgo dialectal  en Andalucía, Extremadura, Canarias y otras zonas de España y América. A  veces, la aspiración llega casi a convertirse en el sonido velar  fricativo sordo /j/, pronunciación que en algún caso tiene reflejo en la  escritura; así ha ocurrido, por ejemplo, con el adjetivo _jondo_ (‘hondo’_,_ del lat. _fundus_), que se aplica al cante más genuinamente andaluz, caracterizado por su profundo sentimiento, o con el verbo _jalar,_ variante de _halar_ usada en varios países americanos, o con _jolgorio,_ grafía hoy mayoritaria frente a la etimológica _holgorio._  En algunos extranjerismos usados corrientemente en español (tomados,  por lo general, del inglés o del alemán, pero también de otras lenguas  como el árabe), así como en algunos nombres propios extranjeros y sus  derivados, la _h_ se pronuncia también aspirada o con sonido cercano al de /j/: _hámster, holding, hachís, Hawái_ (_hawaiano_), _Hegel_ (_hegeliano_), etc.


----------



## tusi

Ya que vuelve a activarse este hilo, voy a añadir un par de acepciones que adopta jalar en Perú y que jorgema no incluye:

"No me jales del pelo"

También se usa cuando una persona ofrece acercar en el carro (coche, automóvil) a otra persona:

"Voy a ir al centro ¿quieres que te jale a tu casa?"

Saludos.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Janis Joplin said:


> Con tu segundo comentario me confirmas que la hache no se pronuncia a diferencia de lo que escribiste primero y que origino mi duda. En español la hache no se pronuncia.


En el español neutro, estimada Janis.




Teros said:


> La norma es que no se pronuncia. Queda en esas palabras como una excepción, como un fósil viviente. Ocurre lo mismo con la grafía x, que se pronuncia como "sh" o "csh" como norma, pero en algunos casos se pronuncia como jota: Mexico, Texas, Ximena...


En absoluto, Sr. Teros, no tiene nada que ver una cosa con la otra. La pronunciación de la hache va a más, es un fenómeno creciente. La dualidad gráfica que ha "permitido" u "oficializado" escribir algunas palabras con hache o con jota "sin faltas de ortografía" no es más que el reconocimiento por parte de la Academia de que es así como se pronuncia en la inmensa mayoría del territorio donde se habla este idioma. Y estoy seguro de que a esa lista se le irán añadiendo poco a poco otras. (hipío/[jipío]; hambre/[jambre]; hierro/[jierro]...).

Saludos.

Edito: veo ahora que la RAE está de acuerdo conmigo, carambas:



> *jipío*.
> (Forma andaluza de hipido).
> 1. m. jipido.
> 2. m. Grito, quejido, lamento, etc., que se introduce en el cante flamenco.
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------



## jorgema

tusi said:


> Ya que vuelve a activarse este hilo, voy a añadir un par de acepciones que adopta jalar en Perú y que jorgema no incluye:
> 
> "No me jales del pelo"
> 
> También se usa cuando una persona ofrece acercar en el carro (coche, automóvil) a otra persona:
> 
> "Voy a ir al centro ¿quieres que te jale a tu casa?"
> 
> Saludos.



¿Cómo se me pudieron olvidar! Aunque creo que _jalar d/el pelo_ entra en la categoría general de jalar por tirar. El otro uso sí, una completa omisión por mi parte. Ya que estamos en eso, añado uno más: jalar por desaprobar o suspender un curso o una asignatura.

_Ese año salió con varios jalados.
Lo jalaron en matemáticas y lenguaje._

Saludos.


----------



## jazmin1492

Jalar aquí es un verbo demasiado común y que forma parte del habla cotidiana, por ejemplo en la escuela dos niñas quieren jugar con otra niña y ambas se pelean por jugar con la misma niña una la jala del brazo izquierdo y la otra niña la jala del brazo derecho, en ese sentido usamos la palabra jalar, aunque también le dicen así a la acción de trabajar por ejemplo ¨hoy no voy a jalar¨ significa hoy no voy a trabajar, pero lo común es escuchar la palabra jalar para hacer referencia a algo que estiras con fuerza, también es común escuchar ¨jalonear¨ deje de jalonearme = deja de jalarme.


----------



## Maximino

*El verbo ‘jalar’ tiene muchos sentidos diferentes en Hispanoamérica. Así lo refleja el Diccionario de americanismos de la Asociación de Academias de la Lengua Española aquí.



Saludos*


----------



## Ludaico

¡Bendita jota! "Me jalé un jamón 5 jotas escuchando cante jondo".


----------



## Aviador

Maximino said:


> *El verbo ‘jalar’ tiene muchos sentidos diferentes en Hispanoamérica. Así lo refleja el Diccionario de americanismos de la Asociación de Academias de la Lengua Española aquí. *[…]


Bueno, parece que Chile es una isla en el mundo hispanohablante porque aquí no se usan el verbo _halar_ ni su variante _jalar_, excepto con un significado muy restringido: consumir drogas. Con este sentido, es aquí un neologismo muy reciente que, por lo mismo, sólo es parte del léxico de algunos.
Como nota al margen, debo insistir en lo ya dicho en otros hilos sobre temas relacionados: en Chile no existe la aspiración de la hache en ningún caso.


----------



## Gamen

En Argentina no se usa ni "jalar" ni "halar" (no botar). Se emplea "tirar", "tironear" (del pelo) "extraer" (información)


----------



## Gabriel

Pregunta concreta: ¿Cómo se pronuncia "halar"?

En Argentina usamos "tirar" (hacer fuerza hacia uno), no usamos ni jalar ni halar.
Pero sí escuchamos jalar en películas, programas de TV, etc.

Ahora bien, halar nunca lo escuché, a menos que...
En español la h es muda y no conozco ninguna excepción a esta regla.
Con lo cual halar (tirar) debería sonar igual a alar (del ala).
Pero sospecho que no es así. Si halar se pronunciara con una h aspirada como en inglés (hat, hot...), entonces tal vez sí haya escuchado halar. Pero no sabría decirlo ya que en algunos lugares la j también se pronuncia aspirada, con lo que no podría distinguir entre halar y jalar.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Por estos lares se pronuncia alar, la hache es muda.

La cuestión es que no usamos esa palabra sino jalar.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Gabriel said:


> ¡Vamos muchachos!
> 
> ¿Algún alma piadosa de los que usa "halar" como sinónimo de "tirar" me puede decir cómo se pronuncia?
> ¿Siguiendo el criterio geenral de "la h es muda" (alar)? ¿O con una h/j aspirada, como la h del inglés y la j de algunas regiones hispanohablantes?



Hola, Gabriel.

Por Canarias es habitual el uso de "halar" como tirar hacia sí; se escribe con h, pero se pronuncia aspirándola, sin llegar al sonido de la j. Que es como se pronuncia, también, un exabrupto típico de las islas: "hediondo".

Saludos


----------



## jorgema

Gabriel, cuando yo veo escrito *h*alar pronuncio "alar", puesto que la hache es muda; creo que lo mismo hacen todos mis paisanos. Casi estoy seguro de decir que en el español de mi país no existe la hache aspirada. Otra cosa es nuestra pronunciación de jalar, que es con una rotunda jota.


----------



## ACQM

Aspirar la hache en español no es una opción en unas palabras sí y en otras no, es un rasgo dialectal. En aquellas zonas donde los hablantes aspiran las haches aspiran también la de "halar" y la de "harina" y la de "hallar" y la de "hambre". De hecho, hasta donde yo sé, esto se da en algunas zonas de Andalucía donde se aspira la hache y se relaja la jota (y la ge) de forma que ambos sonidos se confunden y de ahí que "halar" haya generado "jalar".

Si pronuncias la jota debes escribirla "jalar" y, si no lo haces, debes escribir la hache: "halar".


----------



## XiaoRoel

¡Qué hilo tan liado!
*Halar *o jalar *tienen *una historia complicada, pero bastante sabida. Es un germanismo que nos vino a través del francés y que en principio entró en el llamado lenguaje náutico, que es el propio, aunque quedó secundariamente como palabra de uso normal en la lengua en zonas de América como Cuba, California, Andalucía, etc.
Hay otro *jalar *(no culto) 'emborracharse' 'comer (con voracidad)' que no tiene que ver con nuestro vocablo náutico, sino con _*jam(b)ar*_ 'comer.
La forma primaria es *halar *(fr. _haler _< germ. *_halôn_), sin hache aspirada como demuestra la forma portuguesa *alar *(que a su vez pasa al italiano _alare_).
La fricación ([hala] o [xala]) se produce en esta palabra por su uso expresivo en las maniobras de los barcos. Un caso similar es el de *joder* (<_fot(u)ere_) cuya [x] es producto de su uso expresivo (en la E. M. se usa el verbo _*(h)oder*_, pero en lo moderno la aspiración se reforzó en [x], eliminando la forma *oder *sin fricación y que debería ser la tradicional como es el caso de las palabras que tenían en latín _f-_ inicial). La expresividad necesaria en las maniobras marítimas de los barcos de vela es la que produce la fricación.
En América son normales las palabras náuticas, fruto de las navegaciones entre la metrópoli y las colonias que duraban meses y en las que los emigrantes a América concicían con el lenguaje marítimo: _jalar/halar, cabo_, etc. También Canarias, la Andalucía occidental, Galicia, Cantabria son lugares en los que abundan este tipo de palabras.
La diferencia entre *jalar *y *halar *no es diastrática (no obedece a niveles culturales), sino diatópica (es decir geográfica).


----------



## User With No Name

¿Y eso de "Hala Madrid"? ¿Tiene que ver con este verbo? (Una búsqueda rápida en Internet sugiere que las opiniones varían.)


----------

